

Google Introduces A New Weapon In The Fight For Net Neutrality: Measurement Labs - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/01/28/google-introduces-a-new-weapon-in-the-fight-for-net-neutrality-measurement-labs/

======
johngunderman
They must be getting hit hard, the servers all are busy or down for the actual
servers in San Francisco...

It sounds like a great idea though.

